# Sarcoma



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this. I don't have any advice on sarcomas, but you might want to see if MSU has any type of programs that may allow you to provide care with some type of financial assistance. I wish you and your sweet boy the best of luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a few members here have experienced this with their Goldens. My heart goes out to you. The first time I learned of Hemangio Sarcoma was when a precious GR named Petey was diagnosed. I hope Petey's Mom can offer you some comfort.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This is such a personal decision....with no one, correct, answer...
There will be no judgment from me no matter how far you choose to go with treatment...
I can read in your post how much your boy is loved....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this as I welcome you to the forum. I have no experience with this, but someone will be along soon. I would think as soon as the VET figures out what type of cancer it is, they will have a realistic prognosis. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Bailey. I lost my golden, Gage, to cancer (probably hemangiosarcoma) a month ago. He was 12 years old, perhaps older. He had been off his food for a couple of days, then suddenly his back legs collapsed. We took him to the emergency vet, and an x-ray showed a lot of blood in his abdomen. Surgery showed several masses, and we opted to have him not wake up from the surgery as the cancel had already spread. Prior to the surgery, the vet said that dogs with hemangiosarcoma usually live from 2 to 6 months. But Gage's cancer had already spread.

How likely is it that the CAT scan and fluoroscopy will provide any information on which you can base your decision? If those tests are within your financial means, and are likely to provide additional information, I would suggest having them done. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I have no advice but can only say I am so sorry. I am struggling with the cost of dealing with Meggie's chemo which seems to just keep climbing because of other complications. My sweet son who is in college told me last night that he wants to help pay for Meggie's treatments. I raised a good young'un. 

Good luck with Bailey. We will be jingling for him.


----------



## qdawgg (Feb 24, 2008)

*sorry*

sorry to hear about your golden. This response has to do with a decision we made with our cat and we have a golden now and would make the exact same decision for our golden. Our cat had cancer in her back leg caused by one of the vaccines, which is apparently common. They used to do the vaccine in the neck area and stopped doing it there because of that. Our options were to let the cat live with the cancer for the few months it had left, or to attempt to have the cancer removed and go through chemo. It would have also involved removing one of her legs and possibly parts of the hip to remove the tumour and then "hope" that she would get better. Cost was obviously a concern for us, but we also felt that the whole ordeal to try to remove the tumour would be more torture for all involved. So we spent quality time with our cat until it seemed that she was noticeably suffering and then we put her down. For us the quality time we had with our cat, instead of rushing her around for surgeries and chemo without knowing the outcome, was absolutely the right decision. Like you said, the tough thing about trying to cure the cancer is that it might not work. Sorry for the long rambling  these things are never easy, wish you the best of luck.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have any experience with hemangiosarcoma, my Daisy was diagnosed with lymphoma cancer last March, it was already too far advanced & spread to her organs for us to consider chemo, we decided to put her on prednisone and spoil her rotten until her time had come to leave us, we put her to rest on April 23 last year. Quality of her life was the most important thing to us. I don't really have any advice, only if you think you will get some answers from the tests and can afford it I would say do it, the more information the better. I think there are people with experience with this on this forum that can help. Good luck and our prayers are with Bailey and your family.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome. I am sorry that you found us under such circumstances but if nothing else, you will find a lot of support here. I agree that how to go about treatment is a very personal choice. And what ever you decide for your sweet boy will be the right choice because you know him better than anyone. He will not judge you and neither will we. When I found out that my Kody had Lymphoma he was almost 11 and we had been back and forth to vets and specialists for almost a year dealing with Cushings Disease and finally, the bigger culprit...cancer. The day we found out it was Lymphoma (they found a mass in his spleen with ultrasound), Kody snapped at me when I tried to get him out of my SUV at the specialist's office. He had been through enough and he was letting me know. I got the message and hard as it was...I chose not to do any further testing or treatment other than pred. I would have maxed out my credit cards for my boy but that would have been selfish because he would have been miserable. I spent the rest of my time with him spoiling him and loving every moment I had with him until the day came when he let me know (again) that it was time to say good bye. So, do whatever you feel in your heart is the right thing to do and listen closely to what your boy is "telling" you...he will be your guide. Give him some extra hugs from me and Jester and please keep us posted.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> We have been at MSU for two days in a row now. He has had numerous un-eventful blood tests, urine tests, etc… They even re-did all the x-rays and the Ultra Sound with a needle Aspirate. The two spots on the Liver were fatty and not a concern but the mass in the abdomen is 95% positive for sarcoma. They are just not sure yet what type. They also do not think that the mass is invaded into the blood vessels. They also found a spot on the 5th rib that up until now has not been seen. We are currently at a cross roads. They want to do a CAT scan next along with a fluoroscope of the rib mark before they decide what to do next. The next step after that would be surgery then they would be able to tell use exactly what type it is. This is vital to determine prognosis. I don’t want him to suffer just to find out that it is a type of cancer that would probably only allow him to be with us another 6 months and also I have to admit the costs for this are gut wrenching, $2000 to date with at least another $4000 to go NOT counting chemo. I never wanted to be in the position that I can’t afford to fix my dog and am hold back tears as best I can just writing this but we need advice. What have others done? If they have the surgeries are there any success stories, how long can our loved ones survive and is it quality time? Please help and keep us in your prayers.


 
I wish you were being welcomed under better circumstances. I am sorry that you and your family are having to deal with this. I have known several people who have had dogs diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Unfortunately, I have known many others who never had the chance to learn of it as a diagnosis, but rather only after necropsy, because it hits so fast. I would hate to be in the position to know, and have to make the decision you are faced with. The facts are that it is a terrible thing to fight, and treatment is difficult. The two friends with dogs diagnosed did attempt treatment. One says she wishes she hadn't, another simply says she wishes that she could have done more than what was available to her at the time - she did everything. 
You will know in your heart the best choice for you and your boy. And whatever the decision, he knows that it was made with love.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! We're practically neighbors. I also wish it was under better circumstances.

I haven't had to deal with cancer, but I can tell you that you will find a lot of support here. No matter what your decision.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
I am so sorry you had to find us under such sad circumstances. I havent ever had to deal with cancer as you are going through but know whatever decision you make for him is the right one for you and your family and him. He will love you no matter what. Maybe the www.landofpuregold.com will be able to give you some answers. 
Spoil him and enjoy all the time you have left. It may be a LONG time. I am praying for him and your family and lighting a candle.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh boy, I am taking a deep breath here. As Kimm said precious Petey was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. He was 9 1/2, in perfect health and one day collapsed. We rushed him to the vet and he discovered he was bleeding internally. We did opt for surgery saying if inside there was a lot of evidence of cancer we would let him go. The vet only saw a tumor on the spleen which had ruptured. It was then diagnosed. He recovered well from the surgery but we only had him another week and he went down hill VERY FAST. He began having severe seizures and we did not want him to suffer so we let him got to a better place. Our Jake woke us in the night crying and the emergency vet xrayed him and found many many dark masses on his liver and heart. He was in pain and again we had to make that choice for him. Sarcoma cancers are terrible. I can't tell you anything good about them. You will have to decide what is best for your Jake. What is the future like for him, what will his quality of life be, and you may need to think about finances. I wish I could offer you some hope but the sarcomas are bad. Right now enjoy every second you have, take tons of pictures and then follow your heart. If you need to ask any more questions please feel free to pm me. Bless you, your family and Jake!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Somebody who may be able to help you and answer some questions that you might have would be Rhonda Hovan [email protected]

And here is an excellent article:

http://www.grca.org/health/perspectives.pdf


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I emailed the vet to ask some additional questions to help us with our decisions. Haven’t gotten a response yet. Thanks to everyone for all the thoughts and prayers. Bailey is having one of his bad days today. This is one of the confusing parts (there are many). He has had a fever since this thing started. Some days its very high 104+ and other days its closer to normal 102.8. I can tell that today is one of those higher days. He gets very lethargic and doesn’t want to move. He has been on Clavamox and Baytril 68 for over two weeks now without a resolution to the fever. The vet says some cancers can cause a fever and that would explain why the antibiotics aren’t having any effect but I can’t find that information on the Internet anywhere. I feel terrible that he is home alone part of the day. My wife and I are at work and the kids are at school. At least he has Jake to keep him company and someone comes home at noon.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No help from me I'm afraid - but just wanted you to know that i am thinking of you all, especially Bailey.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Would your vet do daycare for Bailey? My vet has been unbelievably wonderful. She not only has provided daycare for Megs the past week, but has kept her in her office with her at work -- not in a kennel. It has meant all the world to me. It wouldn't hurt to ask and then you'd know he'd have someone right there if something happened. 

Hugs to you and Bailey. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I wish you could be welcomed under better circumstances. Whatever you do decide, is going to be the best decision.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't have any helpful advice, but want to say how sorry I am that you are going through this. Sending good thoughts for your Bailey and for your family too. However you choose to proceed you'll have lots of support and understand here.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I had some words of wisdom for you... I'm just so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm sorry that you are going through this. This must be very difficult for you and your family. My story resembles Gold4Me-Rufus was 9 when he was diagnosed with a mass on his spleen. Unfortunately it was too late. Our vet diagnosed him on Weds morning and he had passed in his sleep overnight. Know that whatever decision you make is the right one. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well we have made a decision. We talked with the vet at MSU and had some long and deep discussions. Since we have tried to do so much so far we just couldn’t quite give up yet. The mass, as I have said before is a definite sarcoma but they don’t know what type. They say they can’t tell without an actual biopsy and if they are going to biopsy they might as well operate. The kicker is that to do the surgery they want to do a CT scan first. That way they can get a clearer picture as to whether or not the mass has actually entangled itself in the venacava. There is also the issue with spot on the fifth rib that they want to fluoroscope. So we have decided to go ahead and do the CT and Floroscope and then make a decision after that. Hopefully it will clear up what can realistically be done.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry I wish you strength in the days ahead


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

My heart goes out to you, your family and Bailey. My sweet Sierra is battling cancer, but a different type than Bailey's. I can understand you not wanting to give up. It sounds like you are doing what you can to try to do what is best for Bailey. I will pray for wisdom and strength for you and some more precious, happy time with Bailey.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Well we have made a decision. We talked with the vet at MSU and had some long and deep discussions. Since we have tried to do so much so far we just couldn’t quite give up yet. The mass, as I have said before is a definite sarcoma but they don’t know what type. They say they can’t tell without an actual biopsy and if they are going to biopsy they might as well operate. The kicker is that to do the surgery they want to do a CT scan first. That way they can get a clearer picture as to whether or not the mass has actually entangled itself in the venacava. There is also the issue with spot on the fifth rib that they want to fluoroscope. So we have decided to go ahead and do the CT and Floroscope and then make a decision after that. Hopefully it will clear up what can realistically be done.


I think this is a very good place to start. It will help you to make an informed, realistic decision and prevent the "what if's" that situations like this always bring up.
I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Whatever the outcome is at least you will be able to say that you went the extra mile and did whatever you could for your dear sweet Bailey. You are going above and beyond what many people are willing to do and Bailey is lucky that you are there. Prayers coming your way...may God give you the strength to endure and make choices you are at peace with.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. It really helps at times like this. We are just trying to do what we think is best for Bailey, and selfishly for myself. We have had other animals in our life, two American Eskimos who were both 12 when they went over the Bridge and I have always had that nagging feeling that I gave up to easy. We have also had a parrot that we lost to cancer at 6 months of age. You want to talk about a suprise. One minute she is happily sitting on her perch eating away and 5 minutes later she is breathing heavy and panting and then a short time later gone. No warning at all! This was about 8 years ago but I still remember it like yesterday. We did find out that her poor little body was just riddled with cancer or avian lucosis was the official cause. I found out later that it is a behavioral response that all animals, but especially birds, have to hide disease so they are not seen as a week memeber of the herd or flock. This parrot hid it very well. Once again thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope you get some good news from the CT and Floroscope. Spoil that boy while you wait. I hate waiting -- I want to know NOW! 

We're thinking about you and Bailey and we are here for you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and I hope you get the answers you need.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for Bailey and you and your family. Also good thoughts for the surgeons and vets working on Bailey. Time for the candle site !!! Please keep us posted... we care.

Betty


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated on your boy. I will light a candle too for Bailey and for your family. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for you all in this challenging time.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear yet another of our beloved goldens are going through this and you too. We know first hand the anquish you are feeling as we are going through it right now too. Dusty was diagnosed about a month ago now with oral fibrosarcoma. Like you, we wanted to do what was best for him and maintain a good quality of life. For this type of cancer chemo and radiation really don't do anything and the only other option was surgery. Initially we ruled that out as being a horrible alternative and tried to steel ourselves to the fact that we would loose our beloved boy very soon. We cried buckets of tears. But fate took over and led us down the path to hope. A conversation with one person led to another and another and a referral to a vet who has performed over 80 of these types of surgeries here in Vancouver, BC. Like your vet he wanted a CT scan to see exactly how involved the sarcoma was and a lymph biopsy to make sure it had not spread. Dusty had surgery yesterday and they removed about 1/4 of his upper jaw. Last night after surgery we anguished over our decision, did we do the right thing? Today he is doing remarkably well according to his nurses and is even wagging his tail. We hope he'll be home tomorrow if he progresses as he is now. 
Don't lose hope, fight fight fight for his life. He needs you to be strong for him. The people on this board have been wonderfully supportive and all their prayers I know have worked. We're here for you.
Another website that is good is www.smilingblueskies.com It's a Canadian site devoted to canine cancer and I did find it helpful. We also put Dusty on various supplements as recommended by our vet when he was first diagnosed. We figured it couldn't hurt and might even help. CoQ10, Vit. C Ester, Vit B Stress, Lactoferrin, Shark Cartilage, Essiac Tea, Shitake mushrooms & Omega 3 oil. These all help the immune system. We also tried to eliminate as much as possible, carbs and sugar in his food, so we went to Orijen. Cancers apparently feed off carbs and sugar. Also, eliminate Omega 6 & 9 totally as they feed it too. If nothing else, the supplements will build him up to face whatever is ahead.
Good luck and keep us posted. The more we share about this disgusting disease the more prepared we can be to fight it. 
Prayers to you and your furbaby.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well the floroscope (sp?) and CT scan are scheduled for 10 am Tuesday. We could of done it Monday but the surgeon that may actully do any operation (depends on CT) is not in on Monday so rather than have to have Bailey in the long car ride two days in a row we put everything off for 1 day. I know they said according to the Ultrasound it didn't look like it had spread and didn't show up in any other organs but he sure doesn't seem to be doing very well. Very listless. Still eating and drinking but just can't do anything about that dang fever. That has to be wearing on him something awfull. I am so glad I found this site. I can't tell you the number of people that look at my wife and I funny when we talk about this. I know what they are thinking, _they are spending that much on a dog._ They don't come out and say it but you can see it in their eyes. 

It is very nice to find like minded peope to discuss this with. Thanks to eveyone on this board.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and your family (including fur children) have to go through this. We lost our 10 year old golden to hemangiosarcoma this last June. The whole thing was so gut wrenching because we really didn't have any warning that our lovely girl was ill. The first indicator was she stopped eating. We took her to the vet and they did a blood panel, which indicated that she was anemic but was renewing the blood cells lost. That in itself was another indicator, negative though it may be. She too was running a temp. Two days later she was in emergency surgery for a ruptured spleen but lived through the surgery, although needing a blood transfusion. A biopsy done on the mass found on her spleen and liver led to the diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma. She was given a couple of weeks to a couple of months to live. We had her for 5 weeks before we had to release her to The Bridge. She had another bleed (rupture) and we knew she couldn't live through another surgery. Would we do it all over this way again? Yes- on the off chance that we were beating the odds of the cancer being so far gone. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours at this difficult time. Canine cancer has become such a bitter word to me. I wish no animal (man included) had to deal with it.

Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> they are spending that much on a dog


My son actually heard a young woman say this to her husband as he was getting Meggie checked out of the vet hospital on Thursday. Believe you me, I understand about the weird looks and comments. I have been dumbfounded by some of things some people have said to me. These people not only don't understand the human-canine connection, they are also completely ignorant of any information on canine cancers and treatments. They need to shut up. I cannot imagine advising anyone to put their dog down, but I have had people who don't even know Meggie, me or her diagnosis say this out loud to my face from simply overhearing a sentence when I am talking to someone else. I don't wish for these people to have this awful disease enter their lives in any form, but the day that it does (and somehow cancer touches all of us if we live long enough) I can only hope they can think back to that moment and realize how mean they were to me. My father died of cancer many years ago, my favorite aunt died of cancer, people I have loved and admired from afar have died of cancer -- I am not stupid, I know how terrible it is. Why do these strangers think they can make a better decision for my dog than I can? Sorry - rant over. 

We do understand here. We do support you and know how much this hurts. 

Keeping Bailey and you in our thoughts and prayers. Tuesday will be a long day I'm sure. Know that there are those of us whose hearts go with you.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well it’s Sunday afternoon and Bailey is at MSU. 

Last night my wife and I went out to dinner and my son called and said Bailey wasn't doing well. He had fallen down a couple of times. We got home and in addition to his right hind leg limping, he was also doing it on his right front leg which didn't allow him to have very good balance. We got home quickly and gave him some pain meds and he seemed to settle down. He got really restless last night at 2 am and couldn't get comfortable. So I got up with him and let him outside. He did his duty but then didn't want to go back in the bedroom so I laid down on the floor with him. About every 10 minutes he would get up and move and just couldn't get comfortable. He then started to whine and groan like he was in pain. This went on all night and at 7am my wife and I emailed the vet at MSU and said we are coming in. As soon as I mentioned we were going for a RIDE he perked right up. Still couldn't walk straight but was in a lot better mood.

Got to MSU and they don't have a person available to run a CT scan on Sunday so they are hydrating him (he was a little dehydrated cause he didn't want to walk to his water). His blood work still looked good and the Vet did a quick Ultrasound and said the mass had NOT ruptured (that’s what we feared) and didn't look like it was any larger. He was concerned about the Neurological condition of his legs and wasn't sure if it was from the mass or some other cause. (just another thing to give us more to worry about) They are also going to X-Ray his abdomen and hips to see if anything else has occurred. Well the Vet and my wife and I discussed it and we felt it would be better to leave him there for the night. He can get rehydrated and will be in a more safer environment so that he doesn’t injure himself. ( he follows us everywhere around the house) That was an extremely hard decision but we thought he needed to be somewhere where he could get immediate attention should he need it. If at all possible they will do the CT tomorrow rather than Tuesday. Still can't talk to the Surgeon till Tuesday but at least we will have the CT results.

If I hear anything I will let everyone know. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear goodness sweetie!!!!! What an emotional roller coaster ride you are on right now! Many prayers and support are being sent to you all from the PNW.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your latest news of Bailey - sending him and you my best wishes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Well it’s Sunday afternoon and Bailey is at MSU.
> 
> Last night my wife and I went out to dinner and my son called and said Bailey wasn't doing well. He had fallen down a couple of times. We got home and in addition to his right hind leg limping, he was also doing it on his right front leg which didn't allow him to have very good balance. We got home quickly and gave him some pain meds and he seemed to settle down. He got really restless last night at 2 am and couldn't get comfortable. So I got up with him and let him outside. He did his duty but then didn't want to go back in the bedroom so I laid down on the floor with him. About every 10 minutes he would get up and move and just couldn't get comfortable. He then started to whine and groan like he was in pain. This went on all night and at 7am my wife and I emailed the vet at MSU and said we are coming in. As soon as I mentioned we were going for a RIDE he perked right up. Still couldn't walk straight but was in a lot better mood.
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry that he's taken a turn, but he could not be in better hands. MSU was wonderful with our Ch Nitelite's True Nor'Easter when he was diagnosed with a rare adrenal gland tumor at just under 3 years old. They were as kind and caring as could be, and the level of expertise is unequalled. 

If you have not already, it is very important that you contact Bailey's breeder and let him/her know what is going on. This can impact a breeding program, as it is if not hereditary, familial.

Best wishes and prayers for you and Bailey.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingling hard for Bailey. I understand about how hard it is to leave him in the vet school -- Megs just got out Thursday -- but you have peace of mind that he is getting the best care. Stay strong. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry- cancer is a horrible enemy of these gentle, funny goldies. I have lost two goldens to hemangiosarcoma. In both cases, I trusted my vet and decided to let go as peacefully as possible. Joplin had been my true love and best friend, and I didnt want him to suffer on and on because I found it so hard to say goodbye. In the end, I put my arms around him with a few close friends and he was euthanized. I sang him his puppyhood lullabye(Inch by inch, row by row) and he has his head on his stuffed frog; it was not terrifying as I anticipated but oddly tranquil. He went to sleep trustfully and was not afraid. He had only 12 hours to two weeks until his spleen tumor would burst and hemorrage, and I didnt want his last hours to be full of crisis and fear. These are the times a good, caring vet is invaluable. This is not the right choice in every case, but for Joplin there was zero chance of recovery. It was the single hardest thing I have ever done, but I ended up feeling as though I came through for Joplin and acted in good faith with him. Also, I felt much less fear of death in general, though I missed him miserably. I am very glad I didnt put him through futile chemotherapy. I would have if he could have been cured, but he couldnt.

I am so sorry for you and your family- I am wishing all the best. Acting compassionately in the best interests of the dog is never wrong - in some cases, that means fighting cancer with every medical weapon but often it means wrapping arms around laying your cheek on his cheek and knowing you are being strong and kind depsite the wish to keep and keep them with you.. Joplin had the face of love as I bet Bailey does.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so sorry- cancer is a horrible enemy of these gentle, funny goldies. I have lost two goldens to hemangiosarcoma. In both cases, I trusted my vet and decided to let go as peacefully as possible. Joplin had been my true love and best friend, and I didnt want him to suffer on and on because I found it so hard to say goodbye. In the end, I put my arms around him with a few close friends and he was euthanized. I sang him his puppyhood lullabye(Inch by inch, row by row) and he has his head on his stuffed frog; it was not terrifying as I anticipated but oddly tranquil. He went to sleep trustfully and was not afraid. He had only 12 hours to two weeks until his spleen tumor would burst and hemorrage, and I didnt want his last hours to be full of crisis and fear. These are the times a good, caring vet is invaluable. This is not the right choice in every case, but for Joplin there was zero chance of recovery. It was the single hardest thing I have ever done, but I ended up feeling as though I came through for Joplin and acted in good faith with him. Also, I felt much less fear of death in general, though I missed him miserably. I am very glad I didnt put him through futile chemotherapy. I would have if he could have been cured, but he couldnt.
> 
> I am so sorry for you and your family- I am wishing all the best. Acting compassionately in the best interests of the dog is never wrong - in some cases, that means fighting cancer with every medical weapon but often it means wrapping arms around laying your cheek on his cheek and knowing you are being strong and kind depsite the wish to keep and keep them with you.. Joplin had the face of love as I bet Bailey does.



So beautifully and truthfully spoken. Thank you for reaffirming the decision I made for my own Artie last December.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so sorry- cancer is a horrible enemy of these gentle, funny goldies. I have lost two goldens to hemangiosarcoma. In both cases, I trusted my vet and decided to let go as peacefully as possible. Joplin had been my true love and best friend, and I didnt want him to suffer on and on because I found it so hard to say goodbye. In the end, I put my arms around him with a few close friends and he was euthanized. I sang him his puppyhood lullabye(Inch by inch, row by row) and he has his head on his stuffed frog; it was not terrifying as I anticipated but oddly tranquil. He went to sleep trustfully and was not afraid. He had only 12 hours to two weeks until his spleen tumor would burst and hemorrage, and I didnt want his last hours to be full of crisis and fear. These are the times a good, caring vet is invaluable. This is not the right choice in every case, but for Joplin there was zero chance of recovery. It was the single hardest thing I have ever done, but I ended up feeling as though I came through for Joplin and acted in good faith with him. Also, I felt much less fear of death in general, though I missed him miserably. I am very glad I didnt put him through futile chemotherapy. I would have if he could have been cured, but he couldnt.
> 
> I am so sorry for you and your family- I am wishing all the best. Acting compassionately in the best interests of the dog is never wrong - in some cases, that means fighting cancer with every medical weapon but often it means wrapping arms around laying your cheek on his cheek and knowing you are being strong and kind depsite the wish to keep and keep them with you.. Joplin had the face of love as I bet Bailey does.


Powerfully written and wonderfully stated. Thank you Ljilly28.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Well the new wasn’t good. We got a call this morning from the vet at MSU. Bailey had a good night but the results of the x-rays they took late Sunday night were troubling. It appears that in addition to the Tumor, he has degenerative bone disease or something like it in his hips. It wasn’t dysplasia but they were surprised by what they saw and were equally surprised that he didn’t seem to be in any pain from it. Anyhow they were concerned and the paralysis in his right rear and front legs seemed to be getting worse. They proceeded with the CT and then called us with the results.

They had determined that the tumor was either pressing into the nerves along the spinal cord or had actually invaded the spinal cord. They could not be certain but at this point did not feel that it was operable. They offered to try some steroid shots but we said hold off until we got there. That was the longest tearyist quietest hour my wife and I ever spent in the car together. When we got here we couldn’t even keep our composure in the waiting room so the put us in a consultation room and went and got Bailey. We expected him to come limping in but to our surprise they had to bring him in on a cart because he couldn’t walk and knew right then we couldn’t let him suffer anymore. This is very very painfull to write. I have started and stopped this many times tonight. We laid down with him on the floor for a while before we told the vet it was ok. I had his face in my lap stroking his head while he very comfortably went over the bridge to be with my dad. I am so gratefull to all the people on this forum for there help over the short time I have been here and have some more questions, but they will have to wait for now because I just can’t talk about this anymore tonight.

Goodnight Bailey….I Love you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I believe with all my heart that you gave Bailey the greatest, most selfless gift of your love.

Godspeed, Bailey.


----------



## Tomiskaway Jake (Feb 8, 2008)

We lost one of our first goldens at 10 years of age to hemangiosarcoma. It was unbelieveably sudden. Dakota was literally playing the day before with his sister Wisper, and then that was it. He simply couldn't get up the next mid-day, and then never stood on his own again. It took 24 hours and was unexpected and completely tragic. After reading what you guys have to go through, I can almost appreciate the sudden loss. From what I've experienced, there really is no cure to this terrible cancer our beloved goldens face, so to pour thousands of dollars into a hope that may not be there, may prove to be fruitless. The 24 hours before Dakota passed still managed to cost us $2000+ for the emergency hospital, the ultrasounds and the teaching hospital before he was put down. All in all it is terrible.
Our vet said that at a recent conference, 50% of all future golden deaths will be caused by hemangiosarcoma.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so so so incredibly sorry to hear of this sad news of Bailey. Please know you are all in my families thoughts and prayers. It took such courage and selflessness to give Bailey peace and comfort know and he was able to cross over the bridge with no fear and in the arms of the ones he loved.

Many tears will come in the days ahead. Have no shame and I hope in time you will find comfort in knowing you gave Bailey a passing with dignity.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Friend,

I saw your thread for the first time just a few minutes ago and wanted to say how very sorry I am for your loss. We experienced something similar only 19 months ago. Our Jodie was already in her senior years for a golden, just shy of 12, and when it became apparent that the six weeks reprieve she had from lymphosarcoma of the spine was over we had her humanely put to sleep. It hurt, but we were able to use the old adage, "She had a good, long life." I can only imagine how sad you and your family must be tonight. Bailey was just too young to leave you.

It seems to me that cancer rides along on the sweetness genes for these wonderful creatures. I know you will be getting lots of support from the good people on this board and you will find that of those who lost a golden, perhaps 95% of them lost that animal to cancer. 

I was interested to hear about your bird as well. We've been through what you've desribed a number of times. Just a few years ago we nursed a nine-year-old cockatiel for a month (with excellent avian medical care) with what we all initially thought was a sore foot. When she did not respond to treatment we made the difficult decision to do a CBC (always a risk with a sick bird) and she died before the vet could even take enough blood. A necropsy revealed a uterine tumor. Budgies and cockatiels, like goldens, are very prone to cancer.

As pet owners, or guardians, we can only do what we can do. We can try our mightiest to cure them or ease their pain, but sometimes that doesn't work and we have to resort to the final step. That euthanasia is a gentle death with dignity is our final gesture of love to these animals while they are with us.

I share your grief.

Helaine


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fozzybear, my deepest sympathies for your tragic loss. Bailey is with a wonderful crowd of goldens to romp with at the Bridge, but you'd much prefer he be right here in your arms. You've given him a gift, one paid dearly with your heartbreak. I'm very sorry.....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with your family. You did the right thing for him, although I know your heart is breaking. He knows you love him.....and he's still with you, watching over you every day.

Godspeed sweet Baily. Run free on angel wings.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Please acept our deepest condolences on your loss. The loss of our beautiful pets is a hard, hard thing. You made the one and only best loving decision for your baby when it had to be made. We understand...so many of us have faced the same... and have dug deep to do the same. 
You are good parents. He loves you. Cry--and when you can, tell us of the good memories you have. 
I hope you stay on with us. There are many things to read here. It may even help heal the pain... Peace...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. You did everything you could for him and he knows you did it out of love. I will light a candle for Baily to help guide him on his journey to Rainbow Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Baily..........


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. It is hard to find the right words but others on here have expressed it beautifully. You did the best thing you could, you (and he) gave it all you had, and in the end you made the difficult but truly caring decision to release him.

Godspeed, Bailey.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of the very sad loss of your Bailey - sometimes these hurdles are just to **** high to clear. You have given Bailey the one thing that only those who truly loved him could give him - and that is to be free from pain. It will not feel that you did the right thing for many many months to come - but deep in your heart, you will know. Keep Bailey's memories safe in your hearts and when the time is right, you will take them out, smile and remember the good times and put them safely away again. 

Run free sweet Bailey, free from pain, and sleep softly.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My sincerest condolences on this terrible loss. I know it is one of the most difficult things we face as pet lovers. So sorry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Bailey to this terrible disease. You did the best you could for him and he loves you for that. Take comfort in him now being free of pain and running with all of our pups at the bridge until you can be together again. We hurt so bad because we love so much. I will light a candle for him and include him in our prayers. When you are feeling alittle better, I hope you will stick around and tell us some happy stories of him to make you feel better. 
Run free sweet Bailey.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had been following your thread truly hoping and praying for a successful treatment. I am so deeply sorry for your loss, it is heartbreaking when you were prepared to do all you could, and the decision was taken from you.

You loved him deeply, and enough to give him the best even at the very end. I hope someday soon you will be able to smile at memories of him, even if you smile through tears. 

Please stay on the board with us, it does help so much to talk to people who understand and, sadly, far too many of us have experienced this loss as well. We have big shoulders to lean on.

Godspeed Bailey


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My tears are falling for you right now...Just know in your heart that you did all you could possibly do for Bailey. I am just so, so sorry for your loss. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

This brings back such painful memories. My thoughts are with you during this awful time.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. You did a very unselfish wonderful thing for Bailey. There are no words to help but but just know that all of us understand your heartbreak and pain. My thoughts are with you and your wife at this very sad time.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of Baily's passing. You did the kindest thing you could for him and stayed with him until the end. I hope you're soon able to remember him with nothing but smiles and wonderful memories. 

You and your family are in my prayers and thoughts...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bailey. You gave him the greatest gift by setting him free from pain and suffering, I know your pain is extremely intense now, it will ease with time, you did all you could for him. He will be with all of our goldies at the bridge and they will welcome him in. Try to focus on all of the good times you had with him and not think about the past few weeks, it will be hard but your boy will always be in your heart. Take care.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your devastating loss of Bailey. Please take comfort in knowing you did all that you could and in the end made the most loving, compassionate decision. The next days, weeks and months will be difficult, be good to yourselves and remember we are all here for you. You are not alone, we share your grief and understand.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I am so very, very sorry of your loss of Bailey. Please know what a selfless act you did for Bailey's long run. I trully feel for you and your family and wishing you comfort and peace. You might be wondering "why" and you'll never know, but at least you know that Bailey is now painfree and no more terrible cancer. Hang on to all of your happy times and memories that Bailey gave you and your family. Run free sweet Bailey.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry the outcome wasn't better. I'm crying right along with you. You gave him a great life and did the right thing for him. He will always love you for that and you'll be together again some day. The days will get better.
Run free sweet Bailey.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Baileydog*

Oh, I am sorry to hear about Bailey, and one hundred percent sure you did the right thing for your good boy. Jilly


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Bailey...may your aching heart soon be filled with cherished memories...Godspeed Bailey, sleep peacefully


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been under a rock at work the past few days and just got on here to read this. I am so, *so* *sorry*. I can hardly write this through the tears, so forgive my spelling. You did such an unselfish thing for Bailey. I know you loved him and he knew that. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear what you have been going through with Bailey, you tried your very best for him and he knows that, and that you gave him the best life ever.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I too missed this thread somehow - my sincere condolences to you on the passing of Bailey. Your description of his dignified final moments made me cry. If our furry ones have to go, and they always go too soon regardless of their age, let it be with us in our arms, the ones they loved, who loved them the most. Godspeed dear Bailey.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss... but i know Bailey is happy and in a better place now


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am truly sorry to hear about the loss of your obviously very loved Bailey. I am forwarding this poignant poem which helped me a little after the recent loss of my beloved Meg.(also never fails to reduce me to tears!!) 
_We may not be together _
_In the way we used to be_
_But we are still connected_
_By a cord no eye can see_
_So if you need to find me_
_We are never far apart_
_just look beyond the rainbow_
_And find me in your heart._


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HI

I just read this thread and cant express how sad I feel. I am SO sorry for your loss. It is just so beautiful to know there are real life angels out there like you and your wife. Your Bailey was a lucky boy. 

Sweet Bailey..XOXOX


----------

